# no power to fuel pump fuse...



## rubenl (Jan 14, 2001)

my car has starting issues, sometimes it starts sometimes it won't....I've replaced fuel pump relay,fuel filter, ignition wires,plugs,cap,rotor...problem still continues...I checked the fuse box "fuse" and noticed that there is no power for the fuel pump, the fuse is ok, there is power at the relay...
help is appreciated...


----------



## golferman (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: no power to fuel pump fuse... (rubenl)*

Well your fuel pump will only run if the car runs (the ECU will decide that).
To see (or hear) if your fuel pump runs, you just jump the fuel relay.
If you can hear the sound from the back and the car ran before nice, than there shouldn't be a problem there. 
If your car sometimes start does it run nice and sound, or it just stall later?
My distant guess: coil (go to DAN's DIY page for that)


----------



## rubenl (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: no power to fuel pump fuse... (golferman)*

so there is only power at the fuel pump fuse #18 when car is running ?
car sometimes starts and runs but will stall out shortly afterwards...
could the ignition switch be at fault??


----------



## golferman (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: no power to fuel pump fuse... (rubenl)*

fuse 18 only has power if ECU allow it. 
change COIL even you tested for sparks! The electronic is may be burned up.
Only buy a good coil! see Dan Reeds Page
http://faculty.ccp.edu/faculty...x.htm
To test if your ignition switch works (in this case) pull the fuel pump relay and measure the voltage at the pin 86 (I guess ) against ground. (should be 12V)
The ECU switches pin 85 to ground


----------



## rubenl (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: no power to fuel pump fuse... (golferman)*

thanks, I did check #18 fuse, it does have power when the engine runs, I tried it this morning before the motor pooped out ...I'll check the voltage at the points suggested... 
checked pin #86, it had 12v...so the coil is the culprit...










_Modified by rubenl at 10:57 AM 2-20-2010_


----------



## kmonte1018 (Jul 8, 2009)

not trying to steal or thread but im having almost the same problem but i have no spark iheard the fuel pump , and injectors run off the coil some how if the coil is bad the fuel pump and injectors wont work is this true or no??


----------



## rubenl (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: no power to fuel pump fuse... (rubenl)*

removed coil and can see visible cracks...hopefully this is the cause all my problems!!!


----------



## kmonte1018 (Jul 8, 2009)

good luck please update if it helps


----------



## rubenl (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: (kmonte1018)*

still won't start, it seems like it wants to but doesn't fire up...








scanned for codes and got #1225-1228 (fuel inj.) and #1425 








still searching for a solution...


----------



## kmonte1018 (Jul 8, 2009)

it must be something else we are having the same problem i checked the injectors for power and they only get 4 volts which is not enough for them to click ...... did the coil fix the fuel pump not coming on???


----------



## rubenl (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: (kmonte1018)*

I can smell fuel and it seems the engine wanted to start after replacing the coil but just won't...ignition switch might be next...if I can't figure it out soon I going to put some 40cal. holes in the POS and be done with it !!!


----------



## kmonte1018 (Jul 8, 2009)

lol im almost at that point its been a week trying to figure this out


----------



## rubenl (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: (kmonte1018)*

my injectors had 5.3 volts...


----------



## kmonte1018 (Jul 8, 2009)

yepp mine jumped around 4 to 5


----------



## JettaG60MK2Rider (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (kmonte1018)*

injectors on OBD2 should ALWAYS have 12 volts w/igniton switched on, the ecu cuts the ground too pulse the injectors. it sound like the crank sensor mine was doing the same thing GL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rubenl (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: (JettaG60MK2Rider)*

thanks, we'll have to check that thing out....


----------



## rubenl (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: (rubenl)*

there is very little power going to the crank sensor...










_Modified by rubenl at 2:35 PM 2-21-2010_


----------



## rubenl (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: (rubenl)*

ECM ????


----------



## kmonte1018 (Jul 8, 2009)

already tired that i have two idk what the chances of them both being bad is but its posible i guess....


----------



## JettaG60MK2Rider (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (kmonte1018)*

the crank sensor should not have power. you can mesure ohms across it. its a 3 wire plug, i thing its the two outside pins. should be between 650-850 ohms or if your volt ohm meter is set to 1Kohm between 0.65-0.85k ohms http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaG60MK2Rider (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (JettaG60MK2Rider)*

measure across the sensor side of the plug, not harness side again GL


----------



## rubenl (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: (JettaG60MK2Rider)*

thanks, I was checking the harness side...


----------



## rubenl (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: (JettaG60MK2Rider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaG60MK2Rider* »_the crank sensor should not have power. you can mesure ohms across it. its a 3 wire plug, i thing its the two outside pins. should be between 650-850 ohms or if your volt ohm meter is set to 1Kohm between 0.65-0.85k ohms http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










I checked across both outside pins and there was NO reading at all...hopefully this is the problem...looks like a PITA to replace but we'll give it a try, I don't care if I have to remove the entire motor I just want my commuter back in action...


----------



## rubenl (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: (JettaG60MK2Rider)*

after rechecking the crank sensor plug by placing the leads on the #1 and #2 positions I got 775 ohms...







so I assume the sensor is ok...

ECU shot ????


----------



## JettaG60MK2Rider (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (rubenl)*

yo may want to check that i may be wrong 775 ohms seems right but i have seen 5ohms cause a problem. no also remember that you have this problem intermit so it could be the ohms change under driving conditions. anyways there $50 on ebay and $80 in a store. you already have gone crazy you may as well change it to be safe. i hope i helped a little


----------



## rubenl (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: (JettaG60MK2Rider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaG60MK2Rider* »_yo may want to check that i may be wrong 775 ohms seems right but i have seen 5ohms cause a problem. no also remember that you have this problem intermit so it could be the ohms change under driving conditions. anyways there $50 on ebay and $80 in a store. you already have gone crazy you may as well change it to be safe. i hope i helped a little









thanks, sounds like some good advice...


----------



## VW-HEAD (May 1, 2003)

*Re: (rubenl)*

What's the verdict? My 1995 Jetta GL III is doing similar things. It will start sometimes and sometimes it won't. I pulled the #99 relay a month or two ago and it's been running OK? I started it up and then put the #99 back in and the car stalled out on me. I'm curious if you've tried pulling your #99 relay?


----------

